

A cool JSON tool - peter91
https://json-csv.com

======
peter91
This is a great site to use if you are working with JSON data. You can upload
a JSON file or paste an API feed URL and it will immediately convert the JSON
into CSV. This is useful if you want to quickly sort, filter or chart the data
without using any code.

------
iblaine
This site will refresh after every edit...if you're manually adding or
modifying JSON, then this tool can be very annoying.

~~~
peter91
Ah - I do see what you mean. We will adjust the site so that a "submit" button
appears whenever the text is edited so that the text editing is not
interrupted. Thank you for the feedback.

